# Surround Sound Into PC Problems



## enViable (May 13, 2009)

Hi guys

I've recently purchased a Bush 5.1 surround system off my girlfriend for use with a TV that I'm ordering but in the meantime I was hoping to set up the surround sound to use with my PC

I haven't yet aqquired the TV RCA cable from my girlfriend but I do already have a PC to sub woofer cable (Jack > 2 RCA) which I use to power my 2.1 system.

My surround sound Subwoofer has 6 input slots...Front (left & right) Sub (left and right) Surround (left and right) and because I only have 2 RCA plugs on the end of my cable I'm only able to power 2 speakers at once depending on which slots I pick...

What do I need to buy to sort this? I can't seem to find any computer jacks that lead to 6RCA pins...

Thanks in advance

**EDIT

After further looking I think I may have to buy another 2x (jack > 2RCA) and use all the slots on my sound card. Does that sound about right??

I'm using RealTek onboard and it does show a diagram of each coloured shot and it's function to each speaker. I think we're getting somewhere...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave: We'll try to help.

What is the model number of the Bush system? Does it have a DVD player or any type of central unit?

If not, does the sub have a "digital" input jack? If not, then at most, all it will do is amplify the various feeds it gets from your sound card. To do that you'll need 3 cables that have a mini-headphone jack on one end and two rca plugs on the other. Hook these up from the various outputs (from the Realtek)to the corresponding inputs on the sub. Wire up the speakers. Then go to the computer sound set up and tell it to output 5.1 surround. Try HERE for more info on the Realtek


----------



## enViable (May 13, 2009)

Yeah I thought so buddy. Judging by the remote she gave me it once had a DVD system with it but she doesn't think they ever owned a Bush DVD player...don't ask hahaha

I've ordered 3 jack2RCA cables to plug into the onboard Realtek and I've found the config settings for 5.1 where you choose which colour controls which speaker etc...

I'm just hoping this thing works perfectly with my new TV as well even if I have to ivnest in a Scart to 6 RCA cable...

hmmm


----------

